# good loving home now found YAY!!!!!!!!



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello, my family are moving back to the UK, they can't take me with them, I am a 6 year old English Bull Dog, I am very loving and friendly, but I am also a fantastic guard dog, I love my walks and I love to get lots of affection. PLEASE can anyone adopt me. I am chipped and have been neutered. Please we are running out of time !!!!!!!!! love from Harley


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

May I ask why your humans can't take you with them Harley? I am sorry to hear they are moving back to the UK and feel they cannot take you, but is this truly set in stone? 

How are you with other dogs?
How are you with Children?
If your humans could tell folk more about you then it might help you find a new home.

I would love to help but have more than enough doggie trouble of my own, however I wish you and your humans well and hope someone, somewhere will be able to help you.


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

*good loving home needed*

Hello JoCatalunya, thanks for taking the time to read about me and posting, I am excellent with children, and I love to play with other dogs, unfortunately there are quite a few factors as to why I can't go back with my family. Thanks again, love Harley x


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

countrymusicfan said:


> Hello JoCatalunya, thanks for taking the time to read about me and posting, I am excellent with children, and I love to play with other dogs, unfortunately there are quite a few factors as to why I can't go back with my family. Thanks again, love Harley x[/QUOTE
> 
> I am so sorry you are in this position, I know myself that it is truly a heartbreaking situation to be in.
> 
> Often a picture helps with tugging at folks hearts, I will ask if anyone around here is looking for a bulldog, good luck and I wish you well.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Can you give more details and pic, is he up to date with his injections and what is his health history? What is his obedience level and how does he travel in the car?


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

You sound brilliant, sadly I dont realistically have time for a dog...but God do i wish.

However, from taking cats the other way a few years ago certainly the logistics are possible - if not easy. Given youre chipped - all you need is an updated passport and some bloodtests ... might have to spend a while in a kennel after that before being able to travel ... but theres very nice and caring kennels around....so its possible, if ya fancied trying to convince your humans yet one more time.

Certainly here in Javea it appears the animal rescues and shelters are hanging on by the skin of their teeth, absolutely overwhelmed by the amounts of pets mainly left behind (and often simply abandoned) by expats going home .... so anyone who wanted a pet certainly had the opportunity already - which may make finding a home quite a struggle.


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Morten, you sound like a really great person, believe me this is not an easy decision !!!!


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

uffington15 said:


> Can you give more details and pic, is he up to date with his injections and what is his health history? What is his obedience level and how does he travel in the car?


will upload photo very soon, LOVES the car !!!!! x


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

countrymusicfan said:


> I am also a fantastic guard dog,


Does this mean you bark a lot?
Would you be content in a flat, and not bother the neighbors with your noises?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brangus said:


> Does this mean you bark a lot?
> Would you be content in a flat, and not bother the neighbors with your noises?


actually that's a good point - after my kids had a run in with the self-appointed 'pool police' I took a good look at our community rules


one of the rules is 'Dog owners should ensure that their dogs do not bark during the established rest periods'

quite how that is meant to be acheived I have no idea!!

yes of course you don't want dogs barking constantly - but how are you supposed to _ ensure that they don't bark during the established rest periods'_???

maybe the theory is that if they are allowed to bark as long & as loudly as they wish outside those hours...........................



I'm imagining owners giving their poor dogs uppers & downers to ensure that they bark at the right time!!


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

Brangus said:


> Does this mean you bark a lot?
> Would you be content in a flat, and not bother the neighbors with your noises?


Hi Brangus, Normally I'm a fairly quiet dog, but I don't like fireworks they make me bark, we are renouned for being apartment dogs because we are quite lazy and don't need lots of exercise, although I do love going out and being nosy, and I love making new friends x x Harley x x


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

photo of me


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

countrymusicfan said:


> photo of me


Oh what a handsome little chap you are. I am melting as I type. But realistically i cannot take another dog on, otherwise I would take you in, I love Bulldogs. 

Perhaps it might be really helpful to us humans if your humans could put in one posting all your good points and alas any bad points you have so that we can make a more informed decision. Odd question and answers dotted here and there often put folk off, simply because by our nature folk want everything easy. 

Best of luck.

Come on you chaps and chapesses out there, especially in Jaen, is there no one who could give this little mite a home? Ask around for him, he needs your help.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Oh what a handsome little chap you are. I am melting as I type. But realistically i cannot take another dog on, otherwise I would take you in, I love Bulldogs.
> 
> Perhaps it might be really helpful to us humans if your humans could put in one posting all your good points and alas any bad points you have so that we can make a more informed decision. Odd question and answers dotted here and there often put folk off, simply because by our nature folk want everything easy.
> 
> ...


Agree with this need info regards injections etc, good and bad points. Seriously considering but long way from us so need as much info as possible. We already have 4 dogs so we maybe able to squeeze in a little one.


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

uffington15 said:


> Agree with this need info regards injections etc, good and bad points. Seriously considering but long way from us so need as much info as possible. We already have 4 dogs so we maybe able to squeeze in a little one.



Hi uffington15, you sound lovely x x x Harley x x x


All injections were up to date until last year, no health problems at all, very fit and healthy dog, good points: loving, friendly, good guard dog, quiet most of the time,great with children, loves other dogs ( and cats ) to play with, obedient most of the time ( selective deafness !! ) I don't need lots of walking, content to sunbathe in the garden !! loves food ( no waste ).
Bad Points: bark when I hear fireworks or other very loud bangs, will lick your bear legs if i get a chance to, especially when you just step out of the shower.

My family are happy to come to some sort of arrangement with you regarding distance maybe meet half way ? look forward to your response lots of love xx Harley xx


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

*good loving home needed*

Who can resist this face


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

*good loving home needed*

A few more facts about me

My birthday is on christmas eve, I am a pedigree, I have been neutered and i love the car, I can be a bit sloppy. x x Harley x x


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Not only all the above Harley....BUT YOU CAN TYPE TOO! excellent. Good luck mate!


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

country boy said:


> Not only all the above Harley....BUT YOU CAN TYPE TOO! excellent. Good luck mate!


Typing pets are not exclusively a good thing 

My cat loves to sit and stare at the funny little people moving around in Civilisation or Second Life ... and if I leave the machine for any period of time she will take it upon her herself to crawl on the keyboard and send messages to everyone.

Harley looks a real charmer though, I really hope you find a wonderful home - and its very very very nice to see owners living up to their responsibilities of caring and looking after their pet, even if they cant keep it. 

A rental agent I know has blessed me with quite a few horror stories about pets left behind and in a few of the worst cases people not paying rent suddenly, him noticing a week or maybe 3 later and driving round to the house to find the tenants gone ... but the pets still being there ... or whats left of them.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I cannot fathom folk who simply abandon their pets. Leaving them locked up in houses to die a very long and painful death. In my opinion they should be made to suffer the same fate, however, because we endow these people with rights they will never ever experience so terrible an abandonment. 

I really do hope Harley finds a new home with folk who will love and appreciate him.

It cannot be easy for his humans to have to leave him behind, but as Morten has said, at least they are doing their best for him, I just wish I could take him, but I don't think my other dogs would be too happy and neither would my hubby considering we don't know what the future holds for us at the moment.


----------



## marbellablue (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you had any takers yet ? We might be interested, would you consider delivery to Marbella or would he be collection only ? Regards,

Edit: PS- Just realised you not far from me so collection not a problem


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

marbellablue said:


> Have you had any takers yet ? We might be interested, would you consider delivery to Marbella or would he be collection only ? Regards,
> 
> Edit: PS- Just realised you not far from me so collection not a problem


Hello marbellablue,
No nobody as yet, would you like to make contact via the phone so we discuss in a little more detail? how can i give you a phone number without posting on the site ?
harley's worried family x


----------



## marbellablue (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi, I will have to mention this to my wife first to make sure she is happy with the idea ;-) We have a villa with a big garden and I have had a bulldog before, just waiting for the right time to get another one. Is there a way on here to give phone numbers/email addresses privately ? Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marbellablue said:


> Is there a way on here to give phone numbers/email addresses privately ? Thanks


Once you have made 5 posts, you can use the private message facility

Jo xxx


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> Once you have made 5 posts, you can use the private message facility
> 
> Jo xxx


is that 5 different topics or does 5 replys to the same topic count?


----------



## marbellablue (Jun 23, 2011)

you can mail me here at this account Ive just created:

Thanks (to Jo as well for info ;-)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

countrymusicfan said:


> is that 5 different topics or does 5 replys to the same topic count?


just 5 posts/messages/replies


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

countrymusicfan said:


> is that 5 different topics or does 5 replys to the same topic count?


5 posts anywhere on the forum! You're ok, you've "done" your quota. Its a safeguard against spammers who sometimes come on and try to PM everyone!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marbellablue said:


> you can mail me here at this account Ive just created:
> 
> Thanks (to Jo as well for info ;-)


Its easier and safer to do another couple of posts - you dont know who'll reply to an e-mail, not to mention the spam, viruses etc!!! I've moved it, if the necessary person didnt get it, then PM ME and I'll pass it on 

Jo xxx


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> 5 posts anywhere on the forum! You're ok, you've "done" your quota. Its a safeguard against spammers who sometimes come on and try to PM everyone!
> 
> Jo xx


OK great, but can you give me an idiots guide how to do it, marbellablue says i can email on an account he's just created, but i am new to forums and not brilliant on computers !!! lol x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

countrymusicfan said:


> OK great, but can you give me an idiots guide how to do it, marbellablue says i can email on an account he's just created, but i am new to forums and not brilliant on computers !!! lol x


I've PMd you !!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## marbellablue (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the PM Jo, I was going to delete the email account straight away once I got a reply...cheers


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

Have sent you private message


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

marbellablue said:


> Thanks for the PM Jo, I was going to delete the email account straight away once I got a reply...cheers



LOL, what a performance, all for a post that, when I read the first couple of lines I couldnt read anymore cos it upset me - I'm such a softy with animals !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

marbellablue said:


> you can mail me here at this account Ive just created:
> 
> Thanks (to Jo as well for info ;-)




Have you recieved email from me regarding contact ?


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

countrymusicfan said:


> Have you recieved email from me regarding contact ?


Hi marbellablue, have recieved email, look forward to speaking on the phone.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Please let us know if Harley finds a new home, we are all rooting for him. 

I asked my OH today if he would consider letting me have a bulldog, the words 'NO, we have 4 dogs and that is enough' rang out loud and clear. 

Oh well, hope all goes well.


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> Please let us know if Harley finds a new home, we are all rooting for him.
> 
> I asked my OH today if he would consider letting me have a bulldog, the words 'NO, we have 4 dogs and that is enough' rang out loud and clear.
> 
> Oh well, hope all goes well.


Hi Jo,
We have a very nice family coming to meet him on Saturday, we'll see how that goes and keep you posted. Thanks for you support x x


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

countrymusicfan said:


> Hi Jo,
> We have a very nice family coming to meet him on Saturday, we'll see how that goes and keep you posted. Thanks for you support x x


Fantastic !!! Fingers crossed it works out for you all


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

sure he will be going home with them on Saturday


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

countrymusicfan said:


> Hi Jo,
> We have a very nice family coming to meet him on Saturday, we'll see how that goes and keep you posted. Thanks for you support x x


Thrilled to bits that fingers crossed your difficulty is sorted.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Isnt it nice that we've hopefully helped sort this out!!  

Jo xxx


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> Isnt it nice that we've hopefully helped sort this out!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Indeed, if only all the dogs and cats looking for new homes could be helped as well.

Here's hoping Harley likes these new humans and he lives a happy long life in luxury.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Indeed, if only all the dogs and cats looking for new homes could be helped as well.
> 
> Here's hoping Harley likes these new humans and he lives a happy long life in luxury.


let's hope Harley comes back to tell us


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

*good loving home needed*

Title should read, GOOD LOVING HOME NOW FOUND.

I just wanted to inform all you lovely people who have been very supportive at this sad time for us, that Harley has found a wonderful new home, with a wonderful family where he is going to be spoilt rotten. He will have a large garden to run around, and sunbathe in ( one of his many hobbies ). His new family will be at home with him everyday. This is a very sad day for us, but had Harley been able to return to the Uk with us, he would have found himself left alone everyday as we would be forced out to work, This way he will live out his days in a villa by the sea, with his own garden, and a loving family to slobber all over. !!!!! If I was him i know where I'd rather be !!!
Thankyou all for your support, and mostly for not judging us.
What a nice friendly forum this is.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

countrymusicfan said:


> Title should read, GOOD LOVING HOME NOW FOUND.
> 
> I just wanted to inform all you lovely people who have been very supportive at this sad time for us, that Harley has found a wonderful new home, with a wonderful family where he is going to be spoilt rotten. He will have a large garden to run around, and sunbathe in ( one of his many hobbies ). His new family will be at home with him everyday. This is a very sad day for us, but had Harley been able to return to the Uk with us, he would have found himself left alone everyday as we would be forced out to work, This way he will live out his days in a villa by the sea, with his own garden, and a loving family to slobber all over. !!!!! If I was him i know where I'd rather be !!!
> Thankyou all for your support, and mostly for not judging us.
> What a nice friendly forum this is.



Ok, more floods of tears!!! Tears of happiness for Harley tho!!! As for judging??? I ts not something that anyone has the right to do til they have all the facts and only then if a judgement is requested! Quite franly, the fact that you went to the trouble of finding a home for Harley was good enough for me!

Thanks for letting us know the outcome 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, more floods of tears!!! Tears of happiness for Harley tho!!! As for judging??? I ts not something that anyone has the right to do til they have all the facts and only then if a judgement is requested! Quite franly, the fact that you went to the trouble of finding a home for Harley was good enough for me!
> 
> Thanks for letting us know the outcome
> 
> Jo xxxx


yes - brilliant news!!


shall we change the title of the thread?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

countrymusicfan said:


> Title should read, GOOD LOVING HOME NOW FOUND.
> 
> I just wanted to inform all you lovely people who have been very supportive at this sad time for us, that Harley has found a wonderful new home, with a wonderful family where he is going to be spoilt rotten. He will have a large garden to run around, and sunbathe in ( one of his many hobbies ). His new family will be at home with him everyday. This is a very sad day for us, but had Harley been able to return to the Uk with us, he would have found himself left alone everyday as we would be forced out to work, This way he will live out his days in a villa by the sea, with his own garden, and a loving family to slobber all over. !!!!! If I was him i know where I'd rather be !!!
> Thankyou all for your support, and mostly for not judging us.
> What a nice friendly forum this is.


I think I can speak for a good many of us when I say, YIPPEEE.









I for one am happy he has found new humans to wait upon him (it is after all what we do and what we are for). May your new beginnings in the UK bring you happiness and security.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes - brilliant news!!
> 
> 
> shall we change the title of the thread?


No sooner said than done!!!

Jo xxx:clap2:


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Great news so pleased for you and him, sounds like everyone is a winner


----------



## countrymusicfan (Jun 21, 2011)

*Good loving home now found YAY !!!!!!*

Thankyou all so very, very much. will definately look in from time to time, when we are sat in doors because of the rain, and be thinking of you all still ther enjoying your dreams. All the best to each and everyone of you x


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

countrymusicfan said:


> Thankyou all so very, very much. will definately look in from time to time, when we are sat in doors because of the rain, and be thinking of you all still ther enjoying your dreams. All the best to each and everyone of you x


I am so thrilled for you and of course Harley. Such good news.


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> I think I can speak for a good many of us when I say, YIPPEEE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not quite right, dogs have masters, only cats have slaves. 

Great news for Harley and both his families, how nice to have a happy ending!

A lady in my village had to get rid of her dog, a big, handsome but undisciplined Pointer cross, as he had chased sheep and got himself a bad reputation amongst the villagers. Some farmer would have shot him eventually had he stayed.

Some friends of ours came to visit and fell in love with him. After six months with his old owner, while his Pet Passport was being arranged, he went to live in the West Midlands in England, a green and leafy bit where he can have loads of exercise and live with two other dogs.

We are in the UK at the moment and dog-sat all three dogs last week. Our Pointer friend is as big and handsome as ever, but much better behaved -(although as a hunting dog he still does find livestock a little tempting so has to stay on the lead in these areas until training is complete).

That was another happy ending


----------



## marbellablue (Jun 23, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> let's hope Harley comes back to tell us


Hi, Harley here  Just to let everyone know that I arrived safely and I am very happy here by the sea and love exploring my big new garden 

Love Harley
X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gulp :Cry:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

marbellablue said:


> Hi, Harley here  Just to let everyone know that I arrived safely and I am very happy here by the sea and love exploring my big new garden
> 
> Love Harley
> X


So happy for all concerned. Sad for your old family but happy for them too as they have managed to find you a wonderful new home. Congratulations to your new family for caring so much.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

and he's got grass !!!!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> and he's got grass !!!!!!!!


to turn yellow!!!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

With regards dogs having masters and cats having slaves.

This is merely what dogs let us think







and cats believe is their right







.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> With regards dogs having masters and cats having slaves.
> 
> This is merely what dogs let us think
> 
> ...


jeez - did you ever regret passing a link on


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> jeez - did you ever regret passing a link on












It's just a phase, I can't help it, it's my age, (and other such excuses).


----------

